# Hi everyone



## kittylove (Jun 30, 2008)

I just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself and my kitties, Leo and Indy. Leo is one and a half , we have had him since he was 7 weeks old and Indy is 15 weeks .She adopted us 3 weeks ago. They are both tabbies with bengal in them . I 'm from Vancouver B.C. and I've been reading the posts here for a while . I love this forum, there is such good advice and everyone loves their cats as much as I love mine  . I'll add photo's as soon as I figure out how. Bye for now


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Hello :]] Nice to meet you and your beautiful kitties. My kitten Boobah says hi too. Good luck! Hope you enjoy this site. xxx.


----------



## jayms_fallen_angel (Jul 2, 2008)

go to somewhere like tinypic.com and upload your photos and then just copy the code onto your thread.

Hello and welcome to the forum ^_^


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Babette (Jun 29, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hallo
Welcome. Hope you will be pleased to be a member of tis forum.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

